# Windows/Linux Datenaustausch Partition



## AKM<2b> (16. Juni 2005)

hallo ...

Ich bin grad am c't suse 9.3 probieren und hab mir das ganze auf eine 10GB Platte installiert.
jetzt hab ich schlauer Fuchs im nachhinein bemerkt, das eine Fat32 AustauschPartition arg sinnvoll wäre.

Ich habe Windows auf der einer 120GB platte (C: und D
Linux auf ner 10GB Platte (swap, linux)

Ich möchte nun  von der Linux Platte 2 oder 3 GB in Fat32 umwandeln. Diese Partition sollte dann von Linux "mountbar" sein.  Erkennt WinXP diese Partition dann auch? 
Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen um möglichst wenig zu zerstören.


----------



## deepthroat (16. Juni 2005)

AKM<2b> hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erkennt WinXP diese Partition dann auch?


Ja, also im Normalfall schon.



			
				AKM<2b> hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen um möglichst wenig zu zerstören.


Ich würde da QtParted probieren, das ermöglicht es die Partitionen anzupassen so etwa wie Partition Magic oder Acronis Partition Expert. Allerdings würde ich es von einer Rescue CD aus machen (z.B. Knoppix).

Sollte etwas schief gehen mußte halt neu installieren - des dauert ja bei Linux nicht so lange.


----------



## Victorianer (16. Juni 2005)

Hi.

Verstehe ich das gerade richtig:
Man kann eine Partition erstellen, dort Linux draufhauen und die ganzen Daten die dort drauf sind können mir in meinem doofen Windows Explorer angezeigt werden? also als Laufwerk e: beispielsweise!


Gruß,
Victorianer


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. Juni 2005)

Jep verstehst du richtig mit FAT32 kann sowohl Windows als auch Linux wunderbar umgehen.
2 Nachteile:
Partitonen dürfen nicht größer als 39-40GB sein und
Dateien dürfen nicht größer als 4GB sein.

Leider gibt es noch keine wirklich tolle Lösung die diese Grenzen umgehen kann.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juni 2005)

Kommando STOP! Wenn du im Besitz eines halbwegs aktuellen Kernels bist, kannst du einfach deine NTFS-Partitionen mounten - auch schreibbar. Das geht ganz wunderbar.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juni 2005)

Der Schreib-Support im Kernel ist immer noch nicht so toll. Auch im aktuellsten Kernel 2.6.11.x
Man kann damit keine Dateien loeschen oder erstellen, sondern nur bestehende Dateien ueberschreiben, und das auch nur wenn die Dateigroesse dabei nicht geaendert wird.
Siehe dazu die Kernel-Doku.

Mittels des Captive-NTFS-Treibers kann man allerdings ohne Beschraenkungen auf NTFS zugreifen.
Dieser benoetigt aber 1 oder 2 Files von Windows um funktionieren zu koennen und ist nicht ganz so einfach zu installieren wie ein simples Kernel-Modul, aber allzu schwer ist's trotzdem nicht.

Weiterhin gibt es mittlerweile auch Tools um EXT2/3 und ReiserFS unter Windows lesen zu koennen.
Fuer EXT2/3 gibt's sogar was um die Linux-Partition als richtiges Laufwerk im Explorer zu haben.


----------



## AKM<2b> (17. Juni 2005)

Kann ich den ganzen Spass vielleicht auch mit der Suse 9.3 Live DVD machen... oder habe ich dann nur beschränkten Zugriff auf die Festplatte?

Zum Thema Linux (ext) partitionen unter Windows lesen: Es gibt da Plugins für den Total Commander : ghisler.com


----------



## deepthroat (17. Juni 2005)

Victorianer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das gerade richtig:
> Man kann eine Partition erstellen, dort Linux draufhauen und die ganzen Daten die dort drauf sind können mir in meinem doofen Windows Explorer angezeigt werden? also als Laufwerk e: beispielsweise!


Nein, also ganz so geht es nun nicht, da man Linux normalerweise nicht auf eine FAT formatierte Partition installieren kann. 

Es gab mal ein Dateisystem das nannte sich umbdos, da ging das schon, weil Linux dann die ganzen Rechte und Benutzer/Gruppen-Eigenschaften der Dateien in versteckten Spezialdateien geschrieben hat. Hab ein solches System mal unter Win98 installiert - was ziemlich genial war eigentlich, da die ganzen Einstellungen (GraKa, Sound etc.) von Windows übernommen wurden, man keine Umpartitionierung machen mußte und schließlich von beiden Systemen auf alle Daten Zugriff hatte.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Juni 2005)

> Mittels des Captive-NTFS-Treibers kann man allerdings ohne Beschraenkungen auf NTFS zugreifen.
> Dieser benoetigt aber 1 oder 2 Files von Windows um funktionieren zu koennen und ist nicht ganz so einfach zu installieren wie ein simples Kernel-Modul, aber allzu schwer ist's trotzdem nicht.


Stimmt funktioniert wunderbar, aber mit einer so langsamen Geschwindigkeit, dass man nicht arbeiten kann!


> Weiterhin gibt es mittlerweile auch Tools um EXT2/3 und ReiserFS unter Windows lesen zu koennen.


Ext2/3 is kein Problem, allerdings für ReiserFS hab ich noch nie was gefunden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2005)

Fuer ReiserFS hab ich einen File-Browser daheim.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere nennt der sich VisualRFS oder so aehnlich.
Das Ding hat zwar Probleme mit Leerzeichen in Datei-/Verzeichnisnamen, aber das GUI ist nur ein lustiges Klick-Drumrum fuer ein Command-Line-Tool.
Und dieses Command-Line-Tool kann auch mit Leerzeichen in Datei-/Verzeichnisnamen umgehen.
Jedoch ist der Funktionsumfang an sich recht beschraenkt, da man nur lesen, aber nicht schreiben kann.

@Daniel: Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit vom Captive-Treiber kann ich nicht allzu viel sagen. Viel hab ich damit nicht gemacht. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Geschwindigkeit besonders bei vielen kleinen Dateien stark nachlaesst.


----------

